# Tank smells?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a 2.5 gallon, and I do a 50% water change on Wednesdays and a 100% on Sundays. I don't leave old food in the tank, I don't overfeed (I think), and the only live things in the tank are my betta and a moss ball. 
My tank water smells like rotten eggs, and I would assume that it's my tap water, but water straight from my tap doesn't smell at all. Jalen isn't acting sick or anything, and he doesn't have a nose, so I'm guessing that the water isn't bothering him. The smell just makes water changes unpleasant, since the stench has a habit of wafting up when I pour the old water down the drain.... *gag*
Any ideas?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you have any sand in the tank? It could be the mossball, my mossball smells like that when I clean it out and squeeze it. Releases the gases stuck inside I guess.. Have you cleaned it recently?


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

check to see if your water conditioner has expired .. i know those things stink real bad like rotton eggs when they are expired .. normally water conditoner has a slight sulfer smell .. if they are smelling like rotton eggs .. it probably expired


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Could be my mossball. That thing stank to high heaven when I cleaned it yesterday. Maybe I'm not cleaning it thoroughly enough? I've been afraid to squeeze it too hard.
My water conditioner doesn't expire for another 3 years, so that's not it. Too bad, that would have been an easy fix.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah it's probably your moss ball, or it could be your filter (if you have one). There could be something stuck in your filter. . Or something like that, it's a possibility.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Why not take your moss ball out and give it a good squeeze and smell it? That's usually a good indicator if it is or isn't the moss xD But yeah, I'm gonna lean towards the moss ball.. >.> I have one and if I don't rinse it out frequently enough, it starts developing that rotten egg smell >.< You don't necessarily have to squeeze it a lot or really hard.. A light squeeze is good to try and get the gases, as well as the tank water out and when you wash your marimo, run it under water for a decent amount of time and get rid of debree that's still stuck on it... and give it a few squeezes to help suck in the tap water and kinda 'rinse out' the inside and squeeze a bit of the excess tap water out.... This helps, at least, from my experience.... Usually if I rinse it frequently enough, but don't rinse it well, it starts to develop that stench at a faster rate >.>;;; So just try to do a good job cleaning it, and it should be fine ^.^ Otherwise, um... *shrugs* Dunno, could be what Micho said and something might be stuck in your filter.... I dunno...


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you have a filter? Your water may be going stagnant from lack of water movement.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

What kind of water conditioner do you use?


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

No water filter. I'm almost certain now that it's the moss ball.
I use API stress coat.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

weird how some mossballs smell really bad .. lol some don't smell at all (like all 4 of mine) .. though there has been a few cases of them farting .. @[email protected] maybe that's what happened


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha maybe! I cleaned it pretty well last time and my water was definitely not as smelly today. Sunday I'll clean that sucker 'till it shines.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

HatsuneMiku said:


> weird how some mossballs smell really bad .. lol some don't smell at all (like all 4 of mine) .. though there has been a few cases of them farting .. @[email protected] maybe that's what happened


Stinky Lump farts EACH TIME I PUT HIM BACK INTO THE TANK!
Hes so rude. @[email protected]


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

hehe!!

mine just plop in .. don't float .. don't smell .. or do anything .. but one of them is growing ears


----------

